# Kool Kats Pgh Ride - July 16



## Howard Gordon (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi Cabers

Some of the Pittsburgh Bike Club, The Kool Kats, are coming to view my collection and ride the Braeburn to Freeport, Allegheny River Trail. Meeting at my building at 1pm on Sunday, July 16, 20 miles north of Pittsburgh at 197 Hartge Rd. Upper Burrell, PA (in the front).

We will ride the trail, thinking 7 miles round trip, then back to my collection for pizza, beer and pop, my treat. Please come if you can. Bring a friend. 

Thank you. Howard and Jane


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jul 7, 2017)

Fantastic       ,,,i have seen Howards collection its one of the best  ,,well worth the ride


----------



## monark-man (Jul 10, 2017)

this could be the start of a good thing.  I hope some young people get interested in the old and rat rod bikes. good luck Howard.   ////////////////////monark-man


----------



## Herman (Jul 16, 2017)

Had a great time today my friend , loved the Packard !


----------



## Kstone (Jul 16, 2017)

Great group of people.


----------



## Herman (Jul 16, 2017)

Kstone said:


> Great group of people.
> 
> View attachment 645805



and congratulations to you being our newest member !


----------



## dogdart (Jul 17, 2017)

looking forward to doing this again


----------



## Howard Gordon (Jul 17, 2017)

Had a real nice ride. Ate some pizza and drank some beverages. Swapped a bike and some parts. Good people, good time. Maybe another river ride this fall.
Still havin fun.
Howard


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 17, 2017)

Super Kool!
I would love to get a Kool Kats T-shirt if any are left; Please. 
How much?


----------



## Floyd (Jul 18, 2017)

I wanted to be there sooooo bad! Looking forward to a fall event. Hopefully I'll have my strength back.


----------



## Herman (Jul 20, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Super Kool!
> I would love to get a Kool Kats T-shirt if any are left; Please.
> How much?



contact Walt Dowdy on Facebook


----------



## Kstone (Jul 21, 2017)

Herman said:


> contact Walt Dowdy on Facebook



@tripple3 

If you get an answer, let me know. I want one but I'm not on Facebook


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 22, 2017)

Kstone said:


> @tripple3
> 
> If you get an answer, let me know. I want one but I'm not on Facebook



...well I'm not a Facebook user either; I'm OK.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jul 24, 2017)

Fantastic,,i wish i could have made it,,,,,please make me do the next ride,,i need to make time out with everyone


----------

